# my new custom x



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

just got the new custom x for christmas and was wondering if i need to detune it before i go or just leave it alone?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

You can leave it alone if you want to.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

the edges wont catch to bad if i leave it?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Technique will do a lot more to prevent edge catches than detuning will.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

I ended up not detuning my edges on my new Capita Horrorscope. I was not as confident on bs and what not. I did catch an edge just barly once but i was able to hop out of it and still land. I could tell after that i was leaning back more and i never caught a edge after.


----------

